# Any HO Slot Swaps in Texas?



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

More specifically, are there any swaps/shows coming up anywhere near (or preferrably) south of Dallas/ Fort Worth? If they are near DFW I might be able to check it out. But, I live in San Antonio, and so far, I don't think there's ANYONE in this area that even knows what an HO car IS! :freak: Would be a LOT better if they are closer to me, as my time schedule doesn't allow me to 'hit the road' very often. But, as I said, really don't see THAT happening. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ron
Nothing formal for slot cars that I have ever found in our area. Each February when Auto Rama comes to Dallas Market Hall they have a section for die-cast and collectibles. Once in a while there is something slot related but usually it's overpriced and usually they don't want to swap, just sell. 

Not sure if you have seen it yet but there is a Texas Slot Cars Forum that has some pretty good information about slot car stuff going on in Texas and Oklahoma:

http://excoboard.com/TexasSlotCars

We have several groups of guys in the DFW area that get together at different times. My group meets at Mike's Hobby Shop on I-35 up in Carrollton most Friday nights for racing.


----------

